# Adding a turtle to my 10 gallon freshwater tank



## heathermoler (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. I have been thinking about adding a turtle to my 10 gal fry tank or my 20 gal tank. Dont know much about turtles or where to buy obe. Whats your input on turtles and is this a good idea?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That sounds like a terrible idea. Do you know how big turtles get? My friend has one in a 50 gallon and it's not big enough.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im pretty sure a turtle will make short work of any fry in there.They are avid hunters.

Also they dont have any turtles who stay small enough for a ten or 20 gallon tank so you will need to keep that in mind.


----------



## heathermoler (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you very much i researched it and I think I might geta frog or something that will fit better in th er 10 gallon. Any other ideas? Fish or otherwise?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a turtle when I was younger for awhile and we had to give him back to the pet store because he just got way to big for the tank we had and my dad didn't want to get a large tank just to house one turtle. 

They would also eat all your fish like said above. In your signature it says you have 2 black tetras. I would just get 3-4 more of those for you 10 gallon because they are a schooling fish.

AqAdvisor says you would be about 75% stocked, but I wouldn't add any more fish personally. Especially since I don't know the filter you are using.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

African drawf frOgs would b good with tropical fish n they stay small. African clawed frogs would b bigger and not good with fish. N lol yeah turtles r VERY expensive once u get everything they need (basking dock, heat lamp, UVA n UVB lights, heater, filter, etc..). This would go for most reptiles n amphibians, the require a lot of equipment but I guess that goes with keeping any pet.


----------

